# Another 4G outage



## wotdsm (Jul 18, 2011)

No 4G in Detroit. Anyone else out?

I hear much of the Midwest is only getting 3G and 1X.

So much for "the nations most reliable network!"

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## gmogoody (Jul 21, 2011)

wotdsm said:


> No 4G in Detroit. Anyone else out?
> 
> I hear much of the Midwest is only getting 3G and 1X.
> 
> ...


It is across the US. They just got 3G back up and running

http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/21/psa-verizon-users-reporting-data-outages-across-the-us/


----------



## chef (Sep 29, 2011)

Im in South Florida...Im stuck on 3G...


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Well...I had...dam it...lol, I'm back on 4G here in Denver. Right as I was typing this it switched back to 3G, the right back to Lte.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## 24andrewd (Nov 12, 2011)

New York is out also

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

24andrewd said:


> New York is out also Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## StephenMilone (Jul 21, 2011)

24andrewd said:


> New York is out also
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


+2


----------



## damnitdave (Sep 17, 2011)

Chicago area is on 3g


----------



## Topinate (Dec 19, 2011)

I can confirm Fort Worth is down as is probably the entire metro area.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

Houston is out as well.


----------



## z28 justin (Jul 11, 2011)

Toledo was out. Got it back up now


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

Milwaukee out here

Sent from the tip of my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning.


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

It went out in Buffalo around 2am and hasn't come back on until about an hour ago. I checked this forum earlier but no one posted anything so I thought it was just me. Should be back on shortly.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

New York and New Jersey are supposedly up again with 4g... Still 1x in Phoenix.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/21/psa-verizon-users-reporting-data-outages-across-the-us/


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

NYC back up for me


----------



## 24andrewd (Nov 12, 2011)

Did you have to reboot

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## vinylfreak89 (Jun 20, 2011)

been horribly unstable all morning. Seem to have everything back, but 4g speeds keep dropping to next to nothing. Hope they resolve this soon.


----------



## beyondinferno (Dec 20, 2011)

4g back up in Oakland CA. Thought the radio I flashed broke my phone! Never been happier for an outage.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

wotdsm said:


> So much for "the nations most reliable network!"


 Define "network"


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

24andrewd said:


> Did you have to reboot Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


nope


----------



## neslerrah (Oct 16, 2011)

I only have 3G in Tucson.


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

4g is back in Houston and let me tell u its strong!!!! normally its 35+ down i hit 43 easily now


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Still down in Phoenix









EDIT: Came back on for about 5 minutes and back to 1x...


----------



## z28 justin (Jul 11, 2011)

Back out an hour south of Detroit


----------



## GlenSilvestre (Dec 15, 2011)

Was out in the morning came back for few hours now its back to 3g now

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## gummi james (Aug 16, 2011)

I've had LTE up and running for most of the day in LA but speeds are definitely down. I should receive a notice if I'm supposed to get throttled, right?

I'm also on the 2nd day of my cycle so even if I was in the top 5% last cycle, I should go back to normal speeds.


----------



## benda (Dec 19, 2011)

Southwest OH / Northern KY - Did not experience any outage yesterday but this morning have only voice but no data. When I take the battery cover off I get a 1x signal, but when i replace it it switches to 3G for a second then drops everything (even 1x). Not sure if this is an outage issue or something else.


----------

